# CHampions League 30-01



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Zenit Petersburg v Real Madrid

30/09/2008 17:30 BST
  2.70 3.20 2.40 All Bets (31) 
AaB v Manchester United

30/09/2008 19:45 BST
  9.00 4.50 1.30 All Bets (31) 
Arsenal v FC Porto

30/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (31) 
Bate Borisov v Juventus

30/09/2008 19:45 BST
  8.00 4.20 1.35 All Bets (31) 
Bayern Munchen v Lyon

30/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.90 3.20 3.80 All Bets (31) 
Fenerbahce v Dynamo Kiev

30/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.75 3.40 4.30 All Bets (31) 
Fiorentina v Steaua Bucuresti

30/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.45 4.00 6.25 All Bets (31) 
Villarreal v Celtic

30/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (31) 
Anorthosis v Panathinaikos

01/10/2008 19:45 BST
  3.20 3.20 2.10 All Bets (31) 
Atl. Madrid v Marseille

01/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (31) 
Bordeaux v Roma

01/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.75 3.10 2.40 All Bets (30) 
CFR Cluj v Chelsea

01/10/2008 19:45 BST
  7.50 4.00 1.40 All Bets (31) 
Inter v Werder Bremen

01/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.45 3.75 6.75 All Bets (31) 
Liverpool v PSV Eindhoven

01/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.35 4.00 9.00 All Bets (31) 
Shakhtar Donetsk v Barcelona

01/10/2008 19:45 BST
  4.20 3.40 1.75 All Bets (31) 
Sporting CP v Basel

01/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.50 All Bets (31) 

Post your predictions!


----------



## BettingIsNice (Oct 2, 2008)

I am surprised by the romanian team and BATE. This was a gold mine, now the odds wont be so good again.


----------

